
Ignite UI is now open source - michaelmior
http://www.infragistics.com/community/blogs/igniteui_team/archive/2016/10/25/ignite-ui-open-source-initiative.aspx
======
bowersbros
Some examples: [http://www.igniteui.com/application-
samples](http://www.igniteui.com/application-samples)

Some points:

Project Management Dashboard takes about 30 seconds to load (on a loading
bar), [s]and has right click disabled[/s] It appears my computer must have
been lagging badly, because RC does indeed work.

Marketing dashboard transfers 6MB of assets, and took 14 seconds to load. Not
sure what the intended effect was here, but some of the text is messed up too:
[http://imgur.com/SOz0vkg](http://imgur.com/SOz0vkg)

~~~
IshKebab
Wow that Project Management example is awful. Took about 10 seconds to load
for me, then when I switched between people it totally froze Firefox for a few
seconds.

It's definitely enterprise.

~~~
ams6110
Don't get on their mailing list either. They will spam you relentlessly with
long buzzword-laden emails a couple of times a week hawking some new
"component" or other.

------
pavlov
To save you a click, it's an "enterprise" web front-end framework. The
enterprise part must be important because the word appears twice in just the
first paragraph:

 _" For a while now, Ignite UI has been the choice for large enterprises to
create beautiful and powerful modern web UIs on top of their enterprise
data."_

If you're an expensive consultant, could be a nice tool to create some
enterprisey lock-in, I guess.

~~~
egeozcan
> If you're an expensive consultant

If you're an expensive _enterprise_ consultant

Seriously, I wonder if putting "enterprise" before random words makes any
difference on anyone's buying decisions.

~~~
mrweasel
I'm sure it does. The more times someone mentions "enterprise" the less likely
I am to buy whatever they're selling.

If you want to go all in on the enterprise UI for the web, you go for SAP UI5
([https://sapui5.hana.ondemand.com](https://sapui5.hana.ondemand.com)). I mean
even the URL looks enterprisy.

~~~
strictnein
The OSS (Apache 2.0 license) version has a simpler URL:
[http://openui5.org/](http://openui5.org/)

Of course, most links just send you to

[https://openui5.hana.ondemand.com/](https://openui5.hana.ondemand.com/)

Complete with enterprise level Star Wars scrolls:

[https://openui5.hana.ondemand.com/explored.html](https://openui5.hana.ondemand.com/explored.html)

------
zihotki
Ignite UI is a UI framework like Kendo, JQuery UI, etc. They opensourced only
small part of components - mostly combobox and plenty of editors. There are
already tens of similar components. More complex components like grid, charts
are still closed source and paid.

~~~
lightlyused
I've used the Ignite UI grid at work, and it is one of the better ones for
large data sets.

------
dgcoffman
Infragistics is a bespoke software dev shop that does mostly Microsofty line
of business web stuff. SharePoint, ASP.Net, Silverlight, SSRS/SSIS, etc.

I think they sell to big companies who are Microsoft vendor-locked (probably
also Microsoft itself).

Ignite UI is a component library, like Telerik UI.

Very similar to Telerik.

------
ringe
This is Freemium advertisement

~~~
k__
Seems to be.

IgniteUI ($1495 per developer)

I also know:

Webix ($469 per developer)

dhtmlx ($466 per project)

ExtJS ($895 per 5 developers)

Kendo UI ($999 per developer)

Anyone knows other alternatives?

~~~
mstijak
[http://cx.codaxy.com/](http://cx.codaxy.com/)

~~~
imafish
I'm really interested to know, who are the customers for such a product?

~~~
k__
Well, people who want more sophisticated UI elements than HTML gives them, but
don't wanna implement them themselves?

------
DeanGuida
Hello Guys, My name is Dean Guida, I am the founder & CEO of Infragistics. The
samples you are commenting about below are designed to show LOB apps that
would run on an iPad or Desktop for internal use. Thank you for the feedback
and we will continue to work on making our UI components smaller and faster.
Also we will be release more components to Open source from here on in. The
cost of the full Ignite UI commercial version is $695. We build software for
developers on Mobile, Cloud, Web and desktop. Not just Microsoft. We did start
writing developer tools for Microsoft platforms.

All the best, Dean Guida (deang@infragistics.com)

------
darklajid
From [1]: "Ignite UI is an advanced HTML5+ toolset that helps you create
stunning, modern Web apps. Building on jQuery and jQuery UI, it primarily
consists of feature rich, high-performing UI controls/widgets such as all
kinds of charts, data visualization maps, (hierarchical, editable) data grids,
pivot grids, enhanced editors (combo box, masked editors, HTML editor, date
picker, to name a few), flexible data source connectors, and a whole lot
more."

1: [https://github.com/IgniteUI/igniteui-
react](https://github.com/IgniteUI/igniteui-react)

~~~
HillRat
Although they didn't include any of the data visualization or grid-management
components in the open-source version, which makes it a less-performant, more-
antiquated and less-functional version of, well, any other similar UI toolkit
out there. File under "desperate attempt to stay relevant."

------
du_bing
What is this? An framework similar to bootstrap or semantic-UI?

~~~
k__
More similar to ExtJS I think. But with bindings to Angluar, React etc.

------
axonic
Summary: We ran out of ideas to enrich our enterprise product and growth isn't
what we'd like, so come develop features for us and fix our bugs while
advertising to your friends. Another bloated, community-leeching, outdated,
and unnecessary evolutionary dead end hoping to be put on life support by
newbies attracted to sparkly frameworks, preferably social media addicts who
post about every new thing they see. No?

Karma be damned, that's how it reads to me.

------
usernam
I tried one of their few demos, and all the interaction is incredibly laggy.
Arguably pretty, but not something I would ever use for work (FF50 on i7!).

------
agentgt
I took a look cause I'm interested in updating our analytics dashboards and
there was some performance issues as others have noted.

Also I know its petty but the fact these guys don't have SSL certs for their
website(s) bothers me.

Does anyone have a good recommendation for analytic/dashboard like components
(doesn't have to be OSS but that would be nice)? I know Highcharts is popular.

------
supersan
I think it's too heavy for mobile phones. The demos don't load.

[https://imgur.com/a/oOxpt](https://imgur.com/a/oOxpt)

------
m1sta_
Perhaps someone will make their controls mobile-friendly now.

------
nik736
I don't know who would want to use this by choice.

------
k__
Is this based on WebComponents?

I saw OnsenUI and liked it very much, but it isn't as powerfull as IgniteUI
and only mobile.

------
supernintendo
"Wow! Another UI framework for the web," said no one, ever.

~~~
bdcravens
Probably something I won't use, but I see the benefit of unified UI frameworks
as opposed to integrating several Javascript packages, each with their own
syntaxes and semantics (initialization functions vs objects, callbacks vs
promises, etc). Moreover, I don't think this is new, just open sourced.

------
laurent123456
That website doesn't load, but I guess it's about this toolkit:
[http://www.igniteui.com/](http://www.igniteui.com/)

